# Do people still keep trying at 46!



## Mrs. Munchkin (May 10, 2017)

Hi there
We have given up trying at the fertile times as I’m scared of more miscarriages however now I’m wondering do people keep trying regardless ( currently contemplating IVF with donor eggs and chosing clinic etc., and waiting on hormone blood results ) . 
I seem to ovulate regularly and have a regular cycle . 
Thanks ladies !!


----------



## sienna9 (Jan 29, 2017)

I moved to donor embryo's as we have male fertility issues plus my age was against us so didn't see any point wasting money on IVF with my eggs. I've had two failed cycles and just in the two week wait after having two hatching blasts transferred. The main thing is if you feel ready to move on how long have you been trying for?


----------



## Clarabelle71 (Jan 14, 2016)

We did not do ivf until i was 44 yrs old. We tried with own egg but was bfn. At 45 i had my first natural pregnancy after my current clinic put me on a low dose thyroid pill. Sadly told stopped growing at 7 week scan. Decided at 46 to go with donor eggs , and will be 21 weeks on monday. We had cycle with Team miracle in Cyprus and was first DE cycle. Good luck. X


----------



## Mrs. Munchkin (May 10, 2017)

Thanks so much ladies for replying and wishing you all the best xxxx


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

The world's oldest mother with own egg was 59 (!) but she wasn't trying... There are lots of people trying at 46 and older and live births for women aged 45 plus in UK rose by a third in 2016 whilst for 18 and under it halved... 
Good luck. xxxx


----------



## sunshine02468 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi, I will be 46 in July and we are just starting our IVF journey at the end of April with my own eggs.  We just got married last year and for me, personally, I need to try IVF with my own eggs to see what could be before I am ready to move on to DE. It's a personal decision. But the fertility friends forum is wonderful and has given me lots of knowledge, inspiration, and hope that there are many women still trying and succeeding with OE at an older age.  Good luck with whatever you decide to do!

Laquinn - I loved hearing that oldest women with OE was 59 and OE over 45 is on the rise!  Yay!!


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Mrs munchkin - 46 is not too late! Don't give up on your dream.
I had always hoped to meet my Mr Right and waited for my dream of a family. When he wasn't on the horizon, I decided I had to go for it on my own. I was 45 when went for first cycle, went straight to double donation, as age was against me and I couldn't afford to keep trying with OE. Obviously you can get a baby from OE after 45, but realistically it is very unlikely to work, and there are more risks of miscarriages or genetic abnormalities, but doesn't mean this always happens. You have to  be ok at going for DE if that's the route you want to take.
My first two attempts, one fresh cycle, one frozen, resulted in BFN. I then changed clinics and again with double donation, I was lucky. I had an egg sharer, and got 12 eggs, all fertilized, four progressed to blastocyst stage. I had fresh transfer and the result was my DS who is nearly 4. I had 3 frozen. I went ahead with a FET and I now have a DD who is 17 months. I have two left in storage and am planning to go back to try for no 3. I was 46 when I had my 3rd cycle, and 47 when DS born. I was 48 when had next cycle and 49 when DD born. I had two problem free pregnancies, my children are perfect and I love them more than life. I have never regretted going for it, I would have always regretted not trying at least. Older mums can be great!


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi, can I just add a note of caution regarding successful own egg treatment / pregnancies in older women Unfortunately a lot of women are not comfortable about talking about the fact they used donor eggs and so say they are own eggs - even on here. There was one woman who claimed she was doing an own egg cycle and transferred 3 own egg embryos and got pregnant. However I know for a fact it was donor eggs she used. 

I also know a couple in real life who , as I am open about having used donor eggs , have told me but say that they haven't told anyone else - even family. 

It is of course everyone's right to privacy but this can impact on others in believing they have an increased chance of pregnancy.

I am not saying that pregnancy doesn't happen in older women with own eggs. Historically pregnancies in older women were in the multiparous where pregnancies and breastfeeding lengthened reproductive life. But just that you should be aware when looking at statistics that other factors are in play. For example, despite me being open about my use of donor eggs I am not registered as having donor egg children as my treatment was abroad. 

Having said all that give it a go with own eggs. You will always wonder what if if you don't. But don't feel as if you are less or failing if it doesn't work, please. 
Good luck.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

A few days ago I watched an interview with a lady, who conceived naturally and had a healthy pregnancy. She is 56, and her husband is 78, and have one-month daughter.


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

In one of the social groups am in, i read about about a lady 46 and her son is 2 months, her first and the only child. She is single. Had a very stressful job in A&E, which she left because decided to have a child on her own. Miraculously got pregnant naturally vey quickly. 

My nephew was born when the mother was 46. But both parents have children from previous relations, so not quite the same when first pregnancy. 

So, everything is possible but heavilly depends on one' luck... and genes...


----------



## Mrs. Munchkin (May 10, 2017)

Thanks so much ladies for all of your advice I’m contacting clinics at the moment and got bloods done amh is 3.59 and progesterone 14.80 but not sure what it all means waiting on day 3 bloods . 
Wishing you all the very best on your journeys x


----------



## Mrs. Munchkin (May 10, 2017)

Thank you ladies for all the replies xx good luck in your journeys


----------



## Syd72 (Sep 15, 2016)

Just to add my two pennith.  We started trying when I was 43, I had good amh for age, very regular cycle and seemed to be ovulating every month - day 21 bloods were very high showing ovulation and I got great blazing positive opks every month, tried temping a couple of months and that also confirmed ovulation.  In the last 20-odd months I've had 4 natural pregnancies, all of which ended in miscarriage, my most recent pregnancy (before my current one) was last August when I was 45 1/2.  We did one oe IVF approx 18 months ago which failed and then went on to donor eggs, currently 11 weeks pregnant from second donor egg treatment.  

You absolutely can get pregnant from own eggs in your mid-40s, someone on another forum I'm on fell pregnant quite quickly aged 47 having just gotten married, she went on to have a trouble-free pregnancy and a healthy baby.  However, that's the exception, not the norm.  

If you still feel strongly about using own eggs you should definitely try, moving to donor is a big decision and you need to be ready for it.  If you do decide to go that route, the odds of success are much higher.  I can honestly say I don't think I would feel any different about my current pregnancy if it were my own egg.  And whilst I'm still worrying about miscarriage etc, I'm currently waiting for my harmony-type test results to come back and I feel very relaxed about them, far more so than I would do if this was an own egg pregnancy because the risks are so much lower.

Whatever route you take, very best of luck.


----------



## rainbows44 (Oct 12, 2018)

SUNSHINE 02468:  Hello, I, too, want to use my own eggs and not donor eggs.  And I am 44, to be 45 in March, going for first round in January.

Now your post is from April -- have you been trying IVF cycles since then? How have you gone? What has happened? Yes there are new treatments available now too, to help with own eggs in older ovaries.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

rainbows44 - I do not know whether or not it is a new procedure, but I have heard about mesotherapy treatment to improve ovarian reserve.


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

One of my friends had her daughter naturally at 48.  Another had DE twins at 50.  It's definitely possible.

The questions fro you are a) if you want to consider the possibility of DE (you can certainly try with your own if you can find a clinic to help you but sadly the odds are against you), b) do you want to have a baby at an older age with everything that brings?  My older friends would definitely not be without their children, but it can be a hard row to hoe.

I'm 45 and have had 4 goes of ICSI with my own eggs.  My clinic has now basically told me that they're not happy for me to continue with my own eggs.  At the moment i can't accept the idea of a donor; I don't see how I could possibly love a child that's not mine (sorry if that offends anyone, but that's how I feel).  There are lots of options for you, but only you and your other half can decide which ones are right for you.


----------



## rainbows44 (Oct 12, 2018)

hello don't give up on your own eggs. Give it a good try

I am 45 in March and I'm trying with my own eggs right now. 

If I haven't achieved it I will keep on going into 46.

It's a numbers game. Sure you have more poor quality eggs but you can still produce a good egg if you are menstruating regularly and producing eggs.

You only need 1 good one. You might have to go through 10 cycles of ICSI to get it but give it a try first - if you don't try you'll never know. The downside is it is expensive. Do you have enough money to cover it? For me, it's worth it.

In my humble opinion, I view donor egg as the same as adoption only you carry the baby and go through the pregnancy yourself. Many people here love donor eggs, and that's great, more power to them.

But really, if it doesn't work with your own eggs, maybe you could try adoption and save a lot of money?

Try your own eggs first, it depends also what country you are in, what the rules are there, and if you have access to any of the new experimental treatments such as Platelet Rich Plasma injections to your ovaries, or stem cell injections. If you try a few times and fail you could try that, then give it another go.


----------



## rainbows44 (Oct 12, 2018)

Hello Miamiamo -- just saw your post about "mesotherapy to improve ovarian reserve" -- first I've heard of that one so I'm not sure what it involves.

I read a lot to try to get my head around the science so i can make informed choices - but from what I've read so far, nothing can improve ovarian reserve, not even stem cells.

on the other hand, you often have more eggs than you think 

they only need 1 good egg. It's a numbers game -- they need to keep stimulating and collecting and as long as you haven't gone through menopause and are having regular periods, then you should have some eggs in there.

They might be poorer quality eggs due to age, but you can improve egg quality with things like : good health, good diet, antioxidants, moderate excercise, no smoking, no sugar/alcohol, promensil is said to help as is coQ10 -- whether these help a lot or a little I am not sure.

My fertility doctor says phytoestrogens help so I take promensil 40 every day

You can improve your ovarian health with Platelet Rich Plasma therapy which is said to improve the ovaries' capacity to produce hormones (but will not produce new oocytes)


The big unmentioned is endometrial receptivity: the narrow 1-day window where the blastocyst can hook onto the pinopod on the surface of the uterus.  They don't understand it well, they can't control it well and they can't test for it easily, so they never mention it

But it's the reason for a lot of otherwise healthy blastocysts getting expelled.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

> So, everything is possible but heavilly depends on one' luck... and genes...


and lifestyle


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi 

In my opinion it is possible to conceive at 45 with OE but it is more likely with natural conception rather than IVF. The high dosages of drugs used at this age can severely impact quality, plus the rate of success is the same as natural conception. 

Personally I would try with OE until 43. after this age i would do 1-2 cycles with OE but then move to DE.


----------

